# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Libro: "Agronegocios de la Granadilla de Exportacion"

## INSTITUTOEXPORTADORES

El Libro: *Manejo Comercial de la Granadilla de Exportacion
"Fruta de los inkas para el mundo"* Este libro edidato por la Instituto Peruano de Exportadores es un gran aporte para el desarrollo del pais y valorar al cultivo bajo su verdadera dimension como un nuevo recurso de alta rentabilidad para exportadores , inversionistas , productores , estudiantes, que desean incursionar en el comercio nacional e Internacional
PUBLICACION A FULL COLOR CON 230 PAGINAS, CONTIENE TODO ELMANJEO EN PRECOSECHA-POSCOSECHA-MERCADOS INTERNACIONALES-RENTABILIDAD Y GASTRONOMIA INTERNACIONAL  *INSTITUTO PERUANO DE EXPORTADORES* TEL 511-5237633 cel 511-996399096  nextel:415*3969 www.institutoperuanoexportadores.org ipexperu@yahoo.es libro03.jpgTemas similares: Seminario "Producción y Exportación de Camote y Papa Peruana" "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. "manejo integral de la granadilla de exportacion 2012" CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-"

----------

karol0930

----------

